
Elon Musk Is the Cosmo Kramer of Crony Capitalism - Fins
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/elon-musk-is-the-cosmo-kramer-of-crony-capitalism/
======
csisvunit
Garbage article. Remove.

~~~
Fins
Do you have any substantive argument for that?

